# New Climb



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I doubt many people have done this but it is a notable climb for Warren county. 
The climb is Fairview Lakes rd. It goes up and over the ridge like Millbrook RD does on the Blairstown side but much steeper. The road is closed and not maintained so there is debris, sections of washed out pavement. Add all that to the respectable grade and it is a challange. At least no cars.
Climb is distance .88 miles, 4646.4FT.
Accent of 466' at an avg grade of 10%
:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

NJcycler said:


> I doubt many people have done this but it is a notable climb for Warren county.
> The climb is Fairview Lakes rd. It goes up and over the ridge like Millbrook RD does on the Blairstown side but much steeper. The road is closed and not maintained so there is debris, sections of washed out pavement. Add all that to the respectable grade and it is a challange. At least no cars.
> Climb is distance .88 miles, 4646.4FT.
> Accent of 466' at an avg grade of 10%
> :thumbsup:


I was biking near there yesterday, but i took the mtb to allamuchy deer park section.

they have a road ride 'allamuchy allegory 'i tried a few winters back but it was snowing too hard. so i bailed just before the dirt road portion.

the climb looks similiar to alpine climb along hudson river which is about 440' in 1 mile, but it goes from sea level on up:thumbsp:


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Has anyone done the Yards Creek road climb further down the ridge near Blairstown. Looking on a terrain map it looks like it could be a good climb.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

It's not a public road. Also, it's not paved.

I used to work there.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

AlanE said:


> It's not a public road. Also, it's not paved.
> 
> I used to work there.


Thanks!


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> I was biking near there yesterday, but i took the mtb to allamuchy deer park section.
> 
> they have a road ride 'allamuchy allegory 'i tried a few winters back but it was snowing too hard. so i bailed just before the dirt road portion.
> 
> the climb looks similiar to alpine climb along hudson river which is about 440' in 1 mile, but it goes from sea level on up:thumbsp:


jkmacman, where is that climb along the Hudson? This past weekend I did my first ride up Hwy 9 from Elmsford and was almost in Dutchess county. I must have ridden it. I can tell you that there are plenty of climbs from Tarrytown going North on 9 and 9A.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

I am on jersey side. From gw on up
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51002806


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

Gottcha. At some point guess I wasn't paying attention. did that at the beginning of October for the BikeNYC MS ride. Big climbs on that side of the river also. I raeally enjopyed riding on the Jersey side and will have more rides there next year. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

jk, did you actually get up to almost 80mph???? That's crazy.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

My android phone logged it. I hardly exceed 30mph. Although droid sometimes logs 200mph


----------

